# Do SA therapy groups exist?



## Rija (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been interested in joining a therapy group for some time but I haven't had any luck finding one in my area that suits my needs (mostly it's been drug/alcohol related as opposed to sa related). I'm beginning to think that sa group therapy isn't an option for me and that I'll need to find other means to connect with people. 

The trouble is finding an environment that I'll feel safe enough to build relations with others. I can't think of one any safer than a therapy/support group. Do you guys have any ideas? Any other sort of group functions that would be safe for someone with sa to connect with people and explore their capacity to do so? I've considered joining volunteer groups in the area. Not sure if this will help out. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

I really wish I could find one too. You would think in San Francisco I could find something, but so far I've only been able to find groups that treat anxiety in general. I don't think I'll feel comfortable in anything other than a group that treats social anxiety specifically.


----------



## candrnow (Jun 15, 2010)

mjhea0 said:


> I really wish I could find one too. You would think in San Francisco I could find something, but so far I've only been able to find groups that treat anxiety in general. I don't think I'll feel comfortable in anything other than a group that treats social anxiety specifically.


I think there are a few in SF.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f75/san-francisco-cbt-group-85611/


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes there are a few out thhere your from PA..

I'll give you some links 
http://www.meetup.com/shyness-152/
http://www.meetup.com/Shyspace/
http://www.meetup.com/Pittsburgh-anxiety-shyness-depression/

depends what part of PA your from though

Check with hospital too like the University of PA has one I think I read because I'm trying to go to school in PA and was looking for resources there too.

So yeah check hospitals, meetup.com, and http://www.adaa.org/supportgroups?title=&field_sg_state_value_many_to_one=PA

Hope this helps!


----------

